# Frage zu Tiles



## Guest (4. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seit einigen Wochen mit der Webentwicklung in JAVA, und habe bisher mit JSF, JSP und JPA einige recht simple Testprojekte entwickelt.

Beim stöbern im Netz lese ich immer wieder was von Tiles, die anscheinend sehr populär sind, und das sie für größere Projekte unverzichtbar sind, weil man sich damit sehr viel Zeit beim entwickeln sparen kann.

Meine Frage dazu:

Was brauche ich, um Tiles zu verwenden? Alle Beispiele im Netz scheinen sich dazu entweder Struts oder MyFaces zu bedienen. Das verwirrt mich wiederum, denn ich dachte das Struts und MyFaces im Prinzip nichts anderes sind als eine ganz normale JSF-Implementierung, zudem liest man dann auch wieder des öfteren, das sowohl Struts als auch Myfaces nicht mehr allzu große Verwendung finden.

Was sind die Alternativen zu Strtuts und Myfaces, um Tiles zu verwenden.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen kurzen Abriß geben und einen nützlichen Link für Einsteiger? 

Vielen dank schonmal.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Jockel (4. Mrz 2008)

Tiles (http://tiles.apache.org/) ist mittlerweile ein eigenständiges Projekt. 
Und bezüglich der Aussage, dass die genannten Frameworks nicht mehr allzu große Verwendung finden: das habe ich schon von C, C++, Delphi, Java und wahrscheinlich jeder anderen Programmiersprache/Framework schon einmal gehört.
(Btw. Struts ist keine JSF-Implementierung)


----------



## SnooP (4. Mrz 2008)

Wenn du seit einigen Wochen dich mit Webentwicklung beschäftigst - welches Framework benutzt du denn?

Um etwas aufzuklären: Struts ist ein WebFramework, MyFaces ist die JSF Implementierung von Apache - JSF wiederum ist ein von Java herausgegebener Standard (Spezifikation). Es gibt also auch eine Referenzimplementierung von Sun (RI).

Tiles wiederum ist ein Templating-Aufsatz für verschiedene Frameworks - entsprechende Implementierungen vorausgesetzt. Bekannt geworden und recht eng integriert ist Tiles in Struts.
In JSF also auch in MyFaces kann man Tiles auch relativ einfach integrieren. Allerdings gibt es für JSF eigentlich ein schöneres Templating-Addon namens Facelets.

Also ich würde wenn ich Struts verwenden würde, Tiles nehmen, bei JSF auf Facelets zurückgreifen...

Wie schon gesagt, kann man mit Tiles Website-Templates bauen... was deutlich komfortabler ist, als ständig mit jsp-include Einzelteile zusammenzubauen... bei Tiles (auch bei den Facelets) kann man dann ein größeres Layout bauen und darin die Einzelteile integrieren lassen... eine zentrale tiles-defs.xml steuert dann das Einfügen der Einzelteile.


----------



## Guest (4. Mrz 2008)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten schonmal!

Ich komme bei der Vielzahl der Technologien teilweise noch durcheinander, und da fehlt mir noch etwas der Überblick, was wofür verwendet wird.

Ich habe sowohl mit der Referenzimplementierung, als auch mit RichFaces einiges gemacht. RichFaces gefällt mir sehr gut wegen der wirklich gut gelungenen Komponenten und der einfachen Ajax-Realisierung dieser.

Ein Framework habe ich wohl bisher nicht verwendet. 

Nochmal eine (hoffentlich nicht allzu blöde) Frage: 

Welches Webframework kann man generell empfehlen? Ich weis, das hängt vom Anwendungszweck ab und persönlichen Geschmack ab.

Bisher kenne ich dann also
- Struts
- Tapestry
- Seam


----------



## Jockel (5. Mrz 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches Webframework kann man generell empfehlen? Ich weis, das hängt vom Anwendungszweck ab und persönlichen Geschmack ab.


Eben, warum fragst du dann? Egal welche Empfehlung hier jemand abgibt, irgendwer wird antworten "aber xyz ist besser" (oder zumindest wird er so denken). Ich persönlich komme ganz gut mit Struts2 zurecht. Mit Spring MVC überhaupt nicht. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich nicht verstehen, was man an Eclipse, Hibernate oder CruiseControl so toll finden kann. Welche Aussagekraft hat das also? Genau: keine! Wie du schon sagtest, Anwendungszweck und persönliche Präferenzen.
Spiel einfach mit ein paar Frameworks herum, achte darauf, dass die Dokumentation ausreichend ist und das Projekt eine halbwegs aktive Community hat (Mailingliste, etc.) und nimm das, was dir am meisten zusagt.
Und zumindest was den Unterschied zwischen JSF und Struts angeht, so ist http://struts.apache.org/2.x/docs/what-are-the-fundamental-differences-between-struts-and-jsf.html lesenswert.


----------

